# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  R.i.p spike

## rlondon1231

When I got home last night I found my 10-11 year old iguana dead. She was super mean but I still worked with her a lot and in her last week with me she really tamed down and let me hold her a lot more. I only had for for a couple of months because I got her as a rescue. I had always wanted an iguana since I was about 7 I'm now 16 and I'm glad that u was able to have this experience with her. You will truly be missed. I love you spike.

----------


## Nick_bp

Sorry to hear to that. My condolences. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Sorry for the bad news.  :Sad:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Oh no I'm so sorry for your loss  sending lots of love and comfort!

----------

